# R. Amazonica 'Arena Blanca' Sexing



## katterm2

Hi all,

First post, first frogs, and first vivarium, so be gentle... I have been trying to gather some information about sexing Arena Blanca's without much success. However, my basic understanding is that there really isn't much sexual dimorphism besides females tend to be a bit larger than males.

I have 4 Arena Blanca's that are supposedly about 3-4 months old, so obviously sexing at this age would be extremely difficult, if not impossible. I have seen other posts with people stating "presumed male" and "presumed female", are these people basing these judgements solely on behavior? I assume I may see some of these behavior trends as they mature...

Anybody have any opinions/experience with sexing these guys?

And just because people seem to like pictures, I'll post my 4, as well as, my first viv build! Bear in mind, I am taking the pictures of the frogs in a poorly lit tank, so I apologize for the poor picture quality and inconsistent angles of the frogs in the QT... (also, first time posting pictures, or posting period... so hopefully I do this right...)


This one of the two most bold frogs at this point. Also seems to be one of the smallest as far as 'girth' goes.


The other one of the bold frogs. Seems to be about the same size as the first frog.


Probably the most shy of the group (given the only angle and double exposed picture I could get...)


This one is somewhat bold, but does seem to hide a decent amount of time so far. This one is definitely the biggest of the group, not only in girth, but in length and head width. 


Overview of my very first viv build that the frogs are patiently waiting to get into (I, however, am not waiting patiently...). It was planted about one week ago. I am still waiting for some various plants to come in the mail from glass box, but I am hoping it will grow in a bit to provide a bit more coverage for the frogs. The are also some climbing plants (neoasomitra sarcophylla - I think - on the right, and creeping fig on the left) that will hopefully climb up the walls over the next few months.





And just some random pictures around the tank (18x18x24 ExoTerra)

Any suggestions on sexing or constructive comments about the viv are welcome!

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## scooter7728

Looks good I wouldn't over plant then its hard to see things, I like the less is more approach. Once what you have is grown in there will be nice coverage. They are small they will find plenty of spots to hide.


----------



## Azurel

In most cases the presumption isnt based on behavior but on body shape....3-4 months is almost completely impossible to sex at that age.

The frogs look great though and will be extremely happy with that vivarium.


----------



## mongo77

Nice viv!!! If I had to take a guess, I would say the last frog pictures is a female.


----------



## Dendrobait

Those Tillandsia probably will not do very well. Like lots of air circulation to dry out quickly after watering. If they are not hit with the misters they may stand a chance.


----------



## dartsanddragons

Hi Kevin
I hope you are happy with them, mine seem to like it a bit overgrown with the lights a bit filtered. If you end up needing one sex or the other shoot me a pm as I always have them in various stages. These are one of my favorites. As far as sexing the females will be very noticeable at about 6-8 months more bell shaped.

Scott


----------



## katterm2

dartsanddragons said:


> Hi Kevin
> I hope you are happy with them, mine seem to like it a bit overgrown with the lights a bit filtered. If you end up needing one sex or the other shoot me a pm as I always have them in various stages. These are one of my favorites. As far as sexing the females will be very noticeable at about 6-8 months more bell shaped.
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,
Yes, I am extremely happy with them! Than you very much for quality frogs. I'll let you know if I have bad luck and end up with all one sex. However, I really have no major intention of actively breeding them, I just like the idea of having a mixed population of genders. I'm excited to actually get them in their vivarium eventually though.


----------



## katterm2

Dendrobait said:


> Those Tillandsia probably will not do very well. Like lots of air circulation to dry out quickly after watering. If they are not hit with the misters they may stand a chance.


Ya, definitely one of my fears with the tank. The Tillandsia magnusiana in the upper right corner is probably the most at risk. I have been trying my best to not mist them directly, but sometimes it is inevitable. The two in the front, however, stay pretty dry and are close to the front/top vent. Im hoping for the best, but don't have super high expectations for them.


----------



## FroggyKnight

If I were to hazard a guess, I would call the last a female based one body shape. As Scott said though, it will be more evident as they get older.

I agree with Dendrobait, the Tillansias may not do well in there. I have successfully kept a few in frog tanks, but usually there is a good amount of ventilation and minimum misting of the plant itself. I would also like to let you know that the Ludisia and Macodes jewel orchids that you have on the background will likely do much better on the ground. Both of these species are actually terrestrials, unlike many other viv suitable orchids. Overall, I think the viv looks great and the frogs are stunning! 

John


----------



## katterm2

mongo77 said:


> Nice viv!!! If I had to take a guess, I would say the last frog pictures is a female.


Thanks! I have that feeling as well; but definitely may be too early to say. It may just be a good eater!


----------



## katterm2

FroggyKnight said:


> If I were to hazard a guess, I would call the last a female based one body shape. As Scott said though, it will be more evident as they get older.
> 
> I agree with Dendrobait, the Tillansias may not do well in there. I have successfully kept a few in frog tanks, but usually there is a good amount of ventilation and minimum misting of the plant itself. I would also like to let you know that the Ludisia and Macodes jewel orchids that you have on the background will likely do much better on the ground. Both of these species are actually terrestrials, unlike many other viv suitable orchids. Overall, I think the viv looks great and the frogs are stunning!
> 
> John


Thank you! I appreciate your input! And darn, you're right, I totally didn't realize that about the Ludisia and Macodes! Well, I may give them a few weeks up there, but if I see them struggling, I'll drop them down. Darn, I really liked them up there.


----------



## Scott

You may want to repost your Vivarium in the Members Vivs area.

Questions of Gender normally go here - which is why I moved it. 

Nice first post though. 

s


----------



## wworker

Love the jewel orchids!


----------



## Drewbacca

Those are my most sought after frogs at the moment. Congratulations! If I was forced to guess, I would also say the last one is also a female. Only based on the wider mid section, and seemingly larger size. But however it goes with them sexing wise, enjoy them! You are very lucky!

-Drew


----------

